# H Majuscula, any one else get an ooth yet?



## warpdrive (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi every one,

So my female finally laid her first ooth. She was so fat that i thought she was going to explode any day now. Sadly, while it is fertile, my male is missing for 7 days now. No idea where he went to. He normally flys right back to me to play, but he can't be found.

At least I'll have another chance with them. They have grown to be my all time favorite. That male spoiled me with him being so friendly to me and all my friends.

He was so playful.

I miss him so much.

Harry


----------



## Bryce08 (Apr 28, 2012)

Somewhat off topic, but my male Sp. Lineola is the same way, only mantis much less a malethat Ive ever kept that flys right back to me if I get more than 2-3 feet away from him. Pretty funny really...Hes up to mate though right now


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 28, 2012)

hope u find him Henry, no signs of wings? Good for you on the ooths, I really like these too and thanks to our Famous Yen, we have them here. Waiting on mine to lay, if you get any extra let me know!


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 28, 2012)

I wish my male didnt die.  

I think in a month I am gonna make a wanted post for an ooth of this species


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Apr 28, 2012)

Since you mention him missing I'm going to assume you lost him in a room not in a cage where he could have been eaten by another mantis or something. Did you try setting up a flashlight at night in the room you lost him in? Point it up at the ceiling along one wall and turn off all other lights. Sometimes that can draw them in. If you have windows/blinds in the room carefully check around them since once again they are attracted by light. If you haven't had any signs of him up high at this point, I would sucpicious he managed to get himself caught low under or behind some furniture. Get a flashlight and check under and behind anything that has a cracks big enough to fit them. Just because mantises normally go up, doesn't mean they can't be clumbsy and fall. I've had a couple of boys who managed to fall behind stuff and needed rescuing!!!


----------



## psyconiko (Apr 28, 2012)

I do have some ooths :cowboy:


----------



## warpdrive (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words and hints on how to find him.

Trust me, I tried it all, and then some.

Yes, he was lost in my livingroom. All chameleon cages kept closed since, and will not freerange any til he's found.

I have a feeling he flew onto my back just before I left the house.../cry

The good news is I should have 2 or 3 fertile ooths. All will be cared for and shared with our friends here on this forum.

Harry


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 28, 2012)

warpdrive said:


> Hi every one,
> 
> So my female finally laid her first ooth. She was so fat that i thought she was going to explode any day now. Sadly, while it is fertile, my male is missing for 7 days now. No idea where he went to. He normally flys right back to me to play, but he can't be found.
> 
> ...


My male just died  I dont have an ooth yet, but i hope to soon


----------



## warpdrive (Apr 28, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> My male just died  I dont have an ooth yet, but i hope to soon


I'm so sorry to hear that. If your ooth OS not fertile, I'll be sure to save some for you.

Harry


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 28, 2012)

warpdrive said:


> Thanks for all the kind words and hints on how to find him.
> 
> Trust me, I tried it all, and then some.
> 
> ...


When and if he climbed on your back before


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm sorry. Last post was messed up.

I'm sorry to hear about what happened to your mantis, Warpdrive. I have two females and one male I hope to rent a room at the MantisMotel 6, but not for about 3-4 weeks. I hope he can make it through two females and live. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 28, 2012)

I hope he did not hitchhike onto your back, but I have been known to go shopping and come back with some on me! Guess they like to go to the stores too! :tt2:


----------



## warpdrive (Apr 29, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> I hope he did not hitchhike onto your back, but I have been known to go shopping and come back with some on me! Guess they like to go to the stores too! :tt2:


Ha, ha.

But i do think that it did happen like that. Is the only thing that could have happened.

Mvalanze,

The best advice I can give is wait for the female to be 5-6 weeks old and the male to be at least 4...5 would be best.

Your male will love to play with you. So any attention will make him interested with you. Give him an hour to forget you and jump on the female.

Feed female til she stops or you see the male take interest with her.

Then go away and watch from afar.

10 to 12 hours later he will be done. I slept through most of it regardless that they were right over my head.

Harry


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 29, 2012)

I would think if she ate him u would find wings, u don't snore do you? :sleeping:


----------



## mkayum (Apr 29, 2012)

I wish you the good luck finding your precious male mantis. Sorry to hear that. :[


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 29, 2012)

warpdrive said:


> Ha, ha.
> 
> But i do think that it did happen like that. Is the only thing that could have happened.
> 
> ...


Should I transfer them to a new enclosure together; one thats bigger or just put the male in the females enclosure?


----------



## warpdrive (Apr 29, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> I would think if she ate him u would find wings, u don't snore do you? :sleeping:


Oh my, no. She was in her cage for days waiting for her to lay.

As for me, I take no responsability for what i do in my sleep.

Harry


----------



## warpdrive (Apr 29, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> Should I transfer them to a new enclosure together; one thats bigger or just put the male in the females enclosure?


I did it freerange style. A bigger new cage is good too.

Harry


----------



## agent A (Apr 29, 2012)

i'm still tryin to find a multispina male who got loose


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 30, 2012)

warpdrive said:


> Ha, ha.
> 
> But i do think that it did happen like that. Is the only thing that could have happened.
> 
> ...


You mean 5-6 weeks old from when they become adults, right?


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Apr 30, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> u don't snore do you? :sleeping:


  Warpdrive I hope he shows up for you. I'm glad however at the very least you should be able to enjoy his offspring.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 30, 2012)

haha, me to Harry!


----------



## Chivalry (May 1, 2012)

Hmm. I have a male surplus on these, now 3 boys 1 girl. Anyone have the opposite problem? They're subadult.

They're def in my top 3 fave!


----------



## warpdrive (May 1, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> You mean 5-6 weeks old from when they become adults, right?


Yes, that's what i mean.

Harry


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 2, 2012)

I have 3 girls and one boy!


----------

